

Show HN: How to get control of your digital photo collection - vamonos
http://photo-sorter.appspot.com/

======
nevster
I think there's already a Show Duplicate files in Picasa. What does this do
that it doesn't? Does iPhoto have a duplicate finder?

~~~
vamonos
Its not about duplicate photos - almost every photo manager can do that.

But consider this - I've got over 25000 unique photos, never really been
looked at or sorted. Nothing ever deleted.

I could use Picasa to go through them individually and tag/upload/share the
good ones, but I'd have to remember where I was up to.

I could set up tags Good & Bad and tag them all like that and if Picasa could
show me all the untagged photos that would help.

What PhotoSorter does is simply this - step through each photo one at a time
and flag it as a keeper or not.

You can exit and resume from where you left of at any time, and export the
flagged photos at any time.

So I'm using it as a convenient way to reduce my crazy photo collection to one
that is worthy of loading in Picasa and manage/share there.

